# Der Fischer (WoW Kurzgeschichte)



## Tamekks (14. November 2012)

Hallo liebe WoW-Fans ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung im Bezug auf eine eigens verfasste und gesprochene Kurzgeschichte.
Hört sie euch doch mal bei gelegenheit an und sagt mir was Ihr davon haltet. Denn ich plane noch weitere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjAykLEo7Hg


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (27. November 2012)

Bei diesem Hörspiel schweife ich mit meinem Gedanken aus irgendeinem Grund immer ab.Also kann ich hier zu leider kein Feedback geben


----------



## Tamekks (27. November 2012)

Ist ja nicht schlimm


----------

